# Polished Smokey Eye look



## PBunnieP (Jul 19, 2007)

Not sure exactly where to stick this, so I put it here...feel free to move it to the appropriate place if needed. 
This is very polished smokey eye look..or I gues some people will just consider this an eyeliner look. I read alot of Asian magazine and I think they are very amazing a contouring and shading. Hope you like this. It came from POPTEEN magazine, Sept 2006 edt.
















*Who thinks she kinda looks like Pamela Anderson in the first picture?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 19, 2007)

awesome thanks for posting


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 19, 2007)

Im half japanese so i can read everything too! Thanks for posting!


----------



## nunu (Jul 19, 2007)

this looks fab! thanks!


----------



## breathless (Jul 19, 2007)

thanks!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 19, 2007)

awesome tutorial!  i wish i could read japanese bc it looks like there are a ton of good contouring tips.  

thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marichan0803* 

 
_Im half japanese so i can read everything too! Thanks for posting!_

 
Lucky you! I can't read a word of this [Japanese]... I can't really read chinese either since I left China when I was seven, I can speak and understand though and maybe some simple words. Oh the shame


----------



## mac-cakes (Jul 19, 2007)

yah she does look like her... Very pretty pics.. thanks!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 19, 2007)

i heard that Japanese is a hard language to learn if you're foreign.


----------



## Gblue (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i heard that Japanese is a hard language to learn if you're foreign._

 
it's not! i'm learning it. i learned all the katakana and hiragana in 3hours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'm onto kanji now and thats slightly harder because theres several readings for each character.

thanks for the pics, i'm gonna try this tonight


----------



## fmindik (Jul 20, 2007)

awesome, thanks for posting. May I ask which Shu Uemura eyeshadows they used?


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 21, 2007)

ooh what lipglosses did they use?


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 22, 2007)

why can't we have magazines like that.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 22, 2007)

we need a magazine like that.


----------



## Khalia25 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marichan0803* 

 
_Im *half japanese* so i can read everything too! Thanks for posting!_

 

Hey, *me* too!  Hajimemashite, Marichan! Genki? I lost a lot of my Japanese, but I can understand it more than I can speak it.


----------



## marichan0803 (Jul 26, 2007)

Khalia konnichiwa! is your mom nihon jin or your dad? i was born and raised in japan, im in hawaii cause my dan na is in the marines.


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Jul 27, 2007)

translate! haha she looks great


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks!!


----------



## rabideloise (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, I should've kept up with my Japanese... it looks like fun! But I have to wonder if they filled in the brows at all? I see a pic with a brush on one of her brows but it looks like they were doing eyeshadow there...I dunno.


----------



## miss_supra (Sep 15, 2007)

I LOVE the make-up tuts in the Japanese fashion magazines I get. sometimes I just by them for the tuts.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 15, 2007)

omg she really does look like pamela anderson LLOL


----------

